

Why are Stumblers so elusive? - cl8ton

I get 200+ uniques a day from StumbleUpon but &#60; 5 will sign up on our website compared to 1 in 5 that find us by other means.<p>Anyone else see/explain this pattern?
======
masterzora
I'd be lying if I said I could explain the pattern, but I could offer my
opinion as a Stumbler. When I Stumble, I'm often feeling a little ADD and
won't even let your page fully load unless it catches my eye quickly. I'll
stumble through 300 or 400 links in a day and maybe even ever see 50 of them.
Note that 50/400 = 1/8 and that, if we assume 1 in 5 who actually see it sign
up, we get 1/40. And 5/200 = 1/40.

Whether I'm typical enough for this to explain anything is unknown (though,
unlikely (I assume most stumblers don't do 300-400 pages in a day, but if they
similarly don't even bother with a page unless it captures their attention the
same 1/8 ratio may apply)), but I imagine it at least partially explains the
issue.

~~~
cl8ton
btw: The 1 in 5 I mentioned, I meant to say they log more than 5 pageviews,
not actually sign up, that's a bit higher.

Thanks for the insight...something I implemented today was a special fast
loading landing page when I see the stumbleupon.com/su/8caRbY/xxx.com/ or
stumbleupon.com/refer.php?url=??? referrer coming in. Hopefully this will
help.

In it, I try to explain in SU terms what we do and how we can compliment SU.

So it's 8pm PST right now, the SU heard is starting to stream by, lets see if
my landing page helps.

------
rick888
Stumbleupon isn't really that good for the actual stumble, but is great in
terms of google juice you get as a result (I always pick up new keywords after
an article is stumbled). I also noticed people tweeting my articles and
posting them on other social bookmarking sites too.

